# Grow Dome



## MrGrapes (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay i just started my first indoor grow, and this is what I'm using for my set up;I used the bottom piece off a carpet cleaner machine, the top is off a cat litter box..and i put ONE 70 watt florescent bulb. I have around 17 plants growing right now.. but im not sure if one bulb is enough for all the ,,,plants at least until they grow a couple inches more? is this a cool little set up for now or should i add another bulb..fan maybe? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gsxr1000 (Mar 19, 2009)

how tall is the container?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 19, 2009)

what are you planning on doing with 17 plants when the grow in that space?
add as many cfls as possible how many lumens does that 70 put out
they need more light to grow strong
they need a fan definitly theyre looking weak kinda
a nice breeze circulating gives fresh oxy. all over
and gives the plants something to resist against, making them stronger stemd
gl


----------



## MrGrapes (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanx for the suggestions!!
The dome is 3nHalf feet tall and round is about 2 feet (iwasinpre-algebramyjunioryearlmao) I'm planning on putting a fan on the opening thats on the top..im using 1 1600-lumen bulb and when they grow.. hopefully most of them survive and turn out to be females...but i have another set up that im working on... check it out..


I stole a garbage can off the house across the street..the house was foreclosured so who cares right... so i covered all the inside with aluminum foil, the can had a crack so what I'm planning to do is make the crack round and what im going to do is attach one of those drying machine hose/tube and use it for ventilation..(maybe put a fan on the other side of the hose/tube and make another hole on the other side of the garbage can and put another hose/tube coming out ). Im using an aluminum tray with 3 1600-lumen bulbs as a hood reflector right now. AND WHAT IM HOPING IS TO FIT 5 PLANTS INSIDE WITH A SMALL HYDROPONIC SYSTEM I MADE... and buy a ballast for my hydrofarm hood relfector that i got witta 400w halide bulb. IS THIS A GOOD IDEA? OH YEAH AND ITS ON THA D-L YOU KNO.. PEEP IT!!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 19, 2009)

slow down a bit
number 1. you got one 1600 lumen bulb..
on seventeen plants?
literally, i dont know what to say
you need at LEAST 5000 lumens per square foot.
its really easy to figure out IMO.
so with all those plants and thinking on how much room theyre going to take up and they are taking up, you need like 15 more of those bulbs lol..
get a few cfls in a good setup that you can move the lights up and down.
put those cfls like as close as possible without burning the plants.
really close, like 3 inches if that.
also, if your going to get a light, get an HPS.
metal halide is good for vegging. HPS is good for flowering.
either will be good for using it all the way through.
but if you go with one, go with HPS. theyre great.
whats your ph?
what nutes are you planning on giving them?

you need so much more light bro
thats your main priority if you want those plants to grow


----------



## MrGrapes (Mar 19, 2009)

lol i just recounted i got 23 lol..
thnx bro i really appreciate the help


----------



## gsxr1000 (Mar 20, 2009)

I like the trash can much better keep in mind it would be much better to make the lights mobile up and down and I would go with 6 lights and 4 plants in that small area.


----------

